

Ask HN:  Allow PhDs to apply for expert status in various subreddits? - amichail

Such experts would have their comments highlighted as likely to be authoritative in subreddit(s) in which they have expert status.
======
icey
I believe you've mistaken HN for this:

<http://www.reddit.com/feedback/>

~~~
amichail
Reddit is only an example. This is applicable to other social news sites with
categories or that have a specific focus.

